# rental agents



## waltham (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone
Yes I am new here so forgive any daft questions! I am looking to retire to Thailand. I will stay at a hotel initially and then plan to rent. However, to properly assess my budget I need some realistic figures for property rental. Is anybody prepared to recommend an online agent that has realistic/fair prices for long term rentals. there doesn't seem much point asking people's views because it will al depend on where I rent, how big/small the place is, amenities etc. So better to look myself and assess what I can afford.

All of that said I am thinking a 2 bed apartment, fairly central in Patong for now, pool and gym access, and fully furnished.

And THANK YOU for your assistance in advance. Without places like this I would feel even more uncertain!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

While an agent can save you some time and trouble, you will pay much for the help.

There are hundreds of places available. More will come on the market after the high season of December to February. Even more if you count Kathu and Kamala which are a 15 minute ride from Patong.


----------



## waltham (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Bigfoot I really appreciate the help. So if I do not use an agent how do I find out about them? In the UK there are various web sites like Rightmove or you can go to an agents website. I have no idea how it works in Thailand tbh. And for now i am just in the planning stage as i am not yet eligible for the retirement visa (to young whoohoo) but need to look to get an idea of prices.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You can find many on the net. Search under Phuket Rentals. Also use the newdpaper's site: https://www.thephuketnews.com/

Remember, much cheaper to sign a year lease during low season of March to June. Also, the volume of tourist from western countries has dropped considerably in the last four years due to Phuket's almost anti-tourism decisions. The owners are finally figuring out that long term clients have dropped considerably. If it's still that way when you do come, be selective and take your time.

Kamala and Kathu are much quieter and less expensive than Patong.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok , first thing is who you going to rent to ? Thai's or tourist here in Pattaya it's
Condo 600'000 will bring in 5,000 per month rent to Thais plus they take it year in year out.
And if tourists condo about 850,000 to 1M gets you 10,000 per month , because it's tourist budget on getting 10 months rental per year.
Don't use any agent !!! You will just get ripped off , because that's just what they do , it's not personal, but business. YOU have to do everything, there's always a lady that speaks good English that can show you what to do. The more you do , the more you save , lots of fingers in lots of pies , spread out the risk


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You can rent a normal western style 1-2 bedroom house in Kamala for β10k-13k on a yearly lease. No pool, gym, or beach location. 

Western tourist made up most of the long term rentals up until the 2014 coup. Now the don't rank very high. Unless western tourism picks up in the next few years, I suspect these rates will remain pretty stable. I rented my 1st from 2010-2017 for β11k and have just moved to one that runs β12k. Remember - the bigger the city, the bigger the rent.


----------



## MikeBangkok (Feb 7, 2018)

talk to this guys, they are reliable:
https://senseproperty.com/relocation-services


----------



## Mona-Lisa-Overdrive (Feb 13, 2018)

Depends on that are you looking for you can find some good offers in Facebook expats groups.


----------



## Frank0749 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sense Property Group

Does anyone else have experience using this agency? Is there extra cost for using an agency to find and rent an apartment/condo? Will you pay the same monthly rent with or without an agency?


----------

